# Quick Detailer



## marlie (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi guys, 

Owner of 2 black cars and would like something to quickly use after I’ve washed the cars. Just a wipe on/wipe off Detailer. I have Sonox bsd but I want something you can just use with one microfibre and does it quickly. 

Thanks


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

Biggest surprise lately for me in the QD department is IGL coatings' Enhancer QD. I did not expect it to be such doodle to use. It flashes almost instantly, and the haze literally evaporates by itself in a few seconds, leaving only very little haze / residue to buff off. Protection seems to be holding after 2+weeks, till the next maintenance wash anyway.
Other than that, I really like Koch QS (Quick Shine) QD. As per usual with Koch, does what it says for a decent price, and is as easy as it gets to use.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

https://www.bilthamber.com/auto-qd

Can be diluted to use as a drying aid too


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2020)

marlie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Owner of 2 black cars and would like something to quickly use after I've washed the cars. Just a wipe on/wipe off Detailer. I have Sonox bsd but I want something you can just use with one microfibre and does it quickly.
> 
> Thanks


CarPro Elixir is pretty awesome stuff. Goes on and off easy, great gloss enhancement and super hydrophobic.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

As a basic detailer you cant go wrong with adams detail spray or anglewax qed. I have recently been using Koch chemie quick and shine and have been impressed by it, you can use it on the interior too,1 litre is around £9.95 so great value

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

KC FSE is so useful as it does more and constant removal any minute of calcium deposits missed with the eye.
Leave a great slick finish too. And beading if you are into all that. :thumb:


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

Kinda started using CG V07 of late just because i find it one of the easiest to use detailers on my dark car,( it seems to show any hazing of product so easily). possibly not the most hydrophobic or toughest but ease of use is rating high at the moment. and help maintain my wax coating.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2020)

Itstony said:


> KC FSE is so useful as it does more and constant removal any minute of calcium deposits missed with the eye.
> Leave a great slick finish too. And beading if you are into all that. :thumb:


I haven't found FSE to change water behaviour much if at all. It just seems to bring out the underlying coating's behaviour. Absolutely fantastic product.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I use BSD on a black car as a drying aid with one towel, give the panel a few mists from the trigger bottle, then dry as normal, no streaking.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2020)

Everyone seems to rave over BSD on this forum, will have to try It out. 

How does it compare against Elixir? Anyone have both?


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS (Jun 12, 2006)

I never got on with BSD to be honest, but that's just my opinion.

I've always got on well with Meguiars Quick Detailer.....a good easy to use product.

However, I know its not a detailer as such but I can highly recommend Meguiars Qik Wax....goes on and off just like QD but also add a nice wax and really does add a nice bit of gloss.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

DannyRS3 said:


> Everyone seems to rave over BSD on this forum, will have to try It out.
> 
> How does it compare against Elixir? Anyone have both?


Not everyone, i hate the stuff.
It's very grippy on application and adds nothing visually for me.
This is just my opinion of course.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm really enjoying Autoglanz Smooth Velvet at the moment so would highly recommend that or their 'ceramic' QD Prizm which is also a stellar product.

Both a breeze to apply & buff on all surfaces & leaves a slick, hydrophobic layer.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> I'm really enjoying Autoglanz Smooth Velvet at the moment so would highly recommend that or their 'ceramic' QD Prizm which is also a stellar product.
> 
> Both a breeze to apply & buff on all surfaces & leaves a slick, hydrophobic layer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Second this dude! I don't use spray waxes nearly as much anymore but when I do they're the ones I reach for!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Gyeon QD 
Britemax QD 
Bouncers D&D QD 
Optimum QID


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Theres plenty of choices but my personal favourites for gloss & ease of use and slickness would be

Bouncers D&D

Adam's Detail Spray

Britemax Spray & Shine

Can throw P&S Beadmaker in there also

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I use bsd, . Seems ok , but you do need to use a short pile cloth with it i think.

No idea if its anygood but hear good things about ez gloss boss


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq QD is fab, also Finish Kare 425 which has been around for ages and goes under the radar on these here forums.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> *Gyeon QD *
> Britemax QD
> *Bouncers D&D QD *
> Optimum QID


Which one has edge?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Which one has edge?


I prefer Gyeon QD for regular maintenance and it reminds me of my fav QD
all time Victoria Wax Quick Detail . Bouncers D&D when I like to give my car CTR wax look .


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Got to be Koch Chemie FSe by a mile. Amazing stuff. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Didn't get along with Gyeon QD - might add a little gloss but the water behaviour is pants, and it's a dust magnet. Gtechniq QD not meant to be much better.

You have BSD, why not buy some FK 425 (mentioned by Summit above) and mix it to get a much easier to apply, extra glossy, anti-static version of BSD. 

BSD may lack slickness and be a pain to apply but it is about as durable and hydrophobic a QD as you're going to get. Mixed with FK 425 which is a gloss and slickness monster it is a ridiculously good combination.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone use Embellish by Chrome?
Dead easy to use and dead cheap tbh……….smells nice and works very well...…..


----------



## le-mans_zr (Jan 4, 2011)

Had meg quick detailer for a while. Seems to remove any water spots etc easily.


----------



## le-mans_zr (Jan 4, 2011)

Dodo juice red mist tropical is another. Goes on well and has brilliant beading afterward.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

DannyRS3 said:


> I haven't found FSE to change water behaviour much if at all. It just seems to bring out the underlying coating's behaviour. Absolutely fantastic product.


I agree, as part of my test (I'm trying to learn how to video edit currently) I have tested the 'durability' of FSe on bare paint. The product will, begrudgingly, affect water on bare paint a little bit for about a week. However, as soon as it's washed, it's gone. It tells me it's a proper QD that really enhances the gloss and slickness, but really allows what is underneath to shine through.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I have both Danny and I wasn't;t a huge fan of Elixir tbh - Just personally couldn't get on with it. BSD was a great product for most of us. I hate the grabbiness of it but LOVE the beads. Although not a QD I am using TW seal and wax hybrid which is insane


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Used to love the pink stuff Lee and fay did with auto allure, Amaranth, but sadly no more


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

leeandfay said:


> I have both Danny and I wasn't;t a huge fan of Elixir tbh - Just personally couldn't get on with it. BSD was a great product for most of us. I hate the grabbiness of it but LOVE the beads. Although not a QD I am using TW seal and wax hybrid which is insane


I'm a long term BSD user. From my experience, when you think your using less product (And less is sometimes more in this game hey...) use less still. The barest minimum possible / a real gentle 'spritz' - so as to not be dragging a completely dry cloth across your paint and grabbiness is a thing of the past.

Good luck !


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

sevenfourate said:


> I'm a long term BSD user. From my experience, when you think your using less product (And less is sometimes more in this game hey...) use less still. The barest minimum possible / a real gentle 'spritz' - so as to not be dragging a completely dry cloth across your paint and grabbiness is a thing of the past.
> 
> Good luck !


Hi mate - I agree. Ive also been using it for a while and at work we're on our 60th bottle or so now maybe more. The conditions we work in mean that we haver to use things a little different to the home user (One of my sites is a polytent which right now is 87 degrees and 90% humidity :lol: )
Instructions and best practise go out the window in here. Adapting and fabricating is our way for this site lol


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Is there a way to get BSD to spray better? I love the stuff but hate the way it gloops out the spray bottle, a finer mist would be perfect and also less risk of too much product going on.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

scooobydont said:


> Is there a way to get BSD to spray better? I love the stuff but hate the way it gloops out the spray bottle, a finer mist would be perfect and also less risk of too much product going on.


Few options for this. You can decant it into another spray bottle with a better trigger. Alternatively you can achieve a finer mist with the Sonax supplied sprayer, you just need to press the trigger hard & fast to force the solution through the sprayer quicker.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

sevenfourate said:


> I'm a long term BSD user. From my experience, when you think your using less product (And less is sometimes more in this game hey...) use less still. The barest minimum possible / a real gentle 'spritz' - so as to not be dragging a completely dry cloth across your paint and grabbiness is a thing of the past.
> 
> Good luck !


Exactly this : with paste waxs we learn to pick up the tiniest smear from the tin, yet with spray waxs there is a temptation to blast away.

Got better results with Autoglym Aqua Wax by working a tiny amount out over a large area and found the same to be true with BSD ; used this way they dry faster, cleaner and shinier imo


----------



## BDM (Apr 25, 2007)

Any links for best place for BSD? Will give this a whirl as just got a black car.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

scooobydont said:


> Is there a way to get BSD to spray better? I love the stuff but hate the way it gloops out the spray bottle, a finer mist would be perfect and also less risk of too much product going on.


Yes, I dispence mine in to a dual action trigger sprayer from slims https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/slim-s-dual-action-trigger-sprayer-1-litre.html

I tend to give the top half of the car a light misting and then proceed to dry, same with bottom half.

Having the dual action makes a lot of difference for misting the car, cuts the squeezes in half


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

BDM said:


> Any links for best place for BSD? Will give this a whirl as just got a black car.


Cheapest I found at the time was autodoc https://www.autodoc.co.uk/sonax/8587490

I had ordered over the free delivery threshold so didn't have to account for delivery


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> I agree, as part of my test (I'm trying to learn how to video edit currently) I have tested the 'durability' of FSe on bare paint. The product will, begrudgingly, affect water on bare paint a little bit for about a week. However, as soon as it's washed, it's gone. It tells me it's a proper QD that really enhances the gloss and slickness, but really allows what is underneath to shine through.


Intrigued by the claim that FSE doesn't impact the water behaviour of the underlying coating I did a quick test this evening.

A very hydrophobic surface before
https://photos.app.goo.gl/t7oZgPWrdTZC9XHj8

An equally hydrophobic and noticeably slicker surface after 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/pT5rh2WdK8P5Spp16

This is either an exceptional beader or somehow leaves nothing behind? Initial impressions are fantastic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> Intrigued by the claim that FSE doesn't impact the water behaviour of the underlying coating I did a quick test this evening.
> 
> A very hydrophobic surface before
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/t7oZgPWrdTZC9XHj8
> ...


Nice. Good test pal. It definitely has a slickness to it, but I honest can't tell the difference in water behaviour on my own car. It is a bit of a mystery how it can both clean with a mild acid to remove lime/calcium, yet still leave something behind to add gloss, and perhaps some hydrophobicity.

Trying to decide which I like better as a go to detailer, it or elixir.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Intrigued by the claim that FSE doesn't impact the water behaviour of the underlying coating I did a quick test this evening.
> 
> A very hydrophobic surface before
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/t7oZgPWrdTZC9XHj8
> ...


You should try it on a product that is an average beader to see if it suddenly becomes a good beader or stays average. I think I know the answer.

I'm still plugging away at the longer term test to see if the acid affects the durability of different products. I'm only 2 weeks in and had the issue of BSD and EGP having apparently gone off so have swapped them with alternatives. So far, with the weather we are having and 2 easy gentle washes it is far too early to say as all the products are looking as they should, whether FSe wiped or not.


----------



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

Forsh said:


> https://www.bilthamber.com/auto-qd
> 
> Can be diluted to use as a drying aid too


What ratio would you use if you're using it as a drying aid?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> You should try it on a product that is an average beader to see if it suddenly becomes a good beader or stays average. I think I know the answer.
> 
> I'm still plugging away at the longer term test to see if the acid affects the durability of different products. I'm only 2 weeks in and had the issue of BSD and EGP having apparently gone off so have swapped them with alternatives. So far, with the weather we are having and 2 easy gentle washes it is far too early to say as all the products are looking as they should, whether FSe wiped or not.


I am a bit of a bead freak so don't own any. I am really fascinated to find out if that's FSe or the products underneath... my mate had FSe on his motor standalone and it gave a little bit of beading, he also uses a rinse aid so could have been remnants of that giving the beading. Who knows...!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Intrigued by the claim that FSE doesn't impact the water behaviour of the underlying coating I did a quick test this evening.
> 
> A very hydrophobic surface before
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/t7oZgPWrdTZC9XHj8
> ...


Had our first rainfall of the last fortnight and interestingly all of the standing water cleared itself from the FSe side after sub 30mph drive to the shop. You can see the water still standing on the other side which is itself protected with a pretty repellant product.

The added sheeting ability from the FSe applied side (whether this is an FSe characteristic or simply the descaled original product shining through) matches the obvious difference in slickness though there was noticeable water spotting or other visual decontamination on the non FSe side.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

To further update on the thread I sidetracked (oops). Finally got a car in with 0 protection.

Used standalone (below photos) shows that FSe leaves something behind but the beads are not impressive.

The puzzling / interesting thing for me was that on that previous test (red bonnet) it didn't mask the performance of the 6 month old gyeon cancoat which is a much more repellant product standalone (even 6 months on) . How? No idea..


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

marlie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Owner of 2 black cars and would like something to quickly use after I've washed the cars. Just a wipe on/wipe off Detailer. I have Sonox bsd but I want something you can just use with one microfibre and does it quickly.
> 
> Thanks


I have a black car and the best I have found is Koch Chemie FSE. this stuff is brilliant, removes water marks with easy, great shine and water repelancy. Also smells nice 

I have used several lately but this is the go to fo me.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

jcooper5083 said:


> I have a black car and the best I have found is Koch Chemie FSE. this stuff is brilliant, removes water marks with easy, great shine and water repelancy. Also smells nice
> 
> I have used several lately but this is the go to fo me.


 Couldn't agree more it's brilliant stuff. Great at removing insect soiling too. Leaves a nice slick surface.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

